# White MTB gloves



## StumpyElite2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking for white pair, can't seem to info anything decent.
Please help.


----------



## IowaCoug (Jul 25, 2010)

*white PI gloves*



StumpyElite2010 said:


> Looking for white pair, can't seem to info anything decent.
> Please help.
> 
> View attachment 774562


I have these, they're pretty cool I think

Veer Glove - Pearl Izumi


----------



## Ecliptico (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, so here I am again with my new pair of Fox 360 Machina gloves
check at foxhead dot com.

You probably need them to be white on the upper surface to reflect sunlight, which is the case for these and they are black on the bottom for the gripping dirty side since white would be a mess after a few rides.
Go to a MTX store and put them on, you will feel they are perfect fit!


enviado por Tapatalk HD


----------



## dss8653 (Feb 2, 2013)

How long do they stay white? Seems that between all the dirt, dust and mud they wouldn't last very long.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

They look elegant when new.

I have a pink and white pair of TLD for dh which I wore every weekend.

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/0643-01

they will never stay white unless they are covered with plastic bags


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Giro Remedy in Black/White looks good. I like the style of the 2009 better than the more current one. I wish I could find another pair in XL of those. They took the brunt of a couple of slides, so have some seams coming apart. They did their job though. A large portion of the front are white.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I like Troy Lee gloves, and the Air model is my fave. I like the single layer palm. They make an all white version. 
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/0623-01


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

here you go

Motocross Gloves & Dirt Bike Gloves | MotoSport


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

I have these Fox Dirtpaw gloves in white.

Amazon.com: Fox 2012 Dirtpaw Race Full Finger MTB & BMX Cycling Gloves - 03237 (White - M(9)): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Willbo (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a pair of White Fox Dirtpaws and they turned brown/green/grey pretty quick. But I guess that's expected with any white gloves.

If all else fails, you can ask Mickey Mouse where he gets his.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

White 661 Raji gloves are awesome, especially for the $12.99 they often go for. Clean-up and recover quite well when tossed in with the regular laundry.

661 Raji Gloves Review - BikeRadar


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Willbo said:


> If all else fails, you can ask Mickey Mouse where he gets his.


LOL
or Falco


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

+1 for the Dirtpaw. Just put on a set of white grips..after two rides im thinking it was a mistake. ??


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I have those same white Dirtpaws. They stayed white for approx. 15 minutes. Presumably they are washable, I've never tried. It's mountain biking, they're just going to get dirty again anyway.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a pair of white 661's. When they get dirty, I just throw them into the wash.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Troy lee Se Pro gloves. They actually stay white and they are the best gloves I've ever owned. The palm is a new type of Pittards leather that actually gets gripier when it gets sweaty/wet, It's also a single layer so it doesn't bunch up. I own three pairs now.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

As I said before, I've had the Giro Remedies in White/Black, both 2009 and 2012. Both took the brunt of some nasty wrecks and were coming apart. I have several gloves that I rotate; I particularly like a couple of pairs of Giro Xen's, but I also have some Troy Lee, some Pearl Izumi Launch, and a pair of Mechanix, but I wanted to get another white pair. Looked and searched and wondered and hemmed and hawed, and finally decided on last years Fox Sidewinder in all white but...couldn't find them in my size. Got on Ebay and TaaDaa...White Sidewinders in XL, bought 'em right up. Yea!


----------



## Kyle_S88 (Mar 27, 2013)

They look really nice, but they would be impossible to keep clean.


----------



## StumpyElite2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

Stumpjumpy said:


> White 661 Raji gloves are awesome, especially for the $12.99 they often go for. Clean-up and recover quite well when tossed in with the regular laundry.
> 
> 661 Raji Gloves Review - BikeRadar


Hi Stumpy, Looks like we have a lot in common. 
The Raji Looks sharp, I have quite a few Raji gloves (Green, Red and Black) and I like it for the Warm SOCAl weather...
The white one will look sharp with my C'dale Flash and Scalpel...
The model you provide a link to is an older one - hopefully i can find something similar.


----------



## jessica45 (Oct 18, 2017)

hi every one, would u please do me a fever?


----------

